# Why is my cat scratching his head until he has red patches and scabs?



## kbhenry (Jan 11, 2010)

Our rescue cat has been with us for 6 weeks now. Over the last week he has taken to scratching parts of his head and kneck until he has tiny red blood crustations / patches / scabs. 

Nothing has changed in the house since he has been here. It is really here chilled as there is only myself and my husband. He hasn't been out of the house yet as he hasn't wanted to so nothing has been attacking him. 

I thought it was fleas and that he may need his claws cutting but I had a good look today and went though with the flea comb and there doesn't seem to be anything in his fur. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Stress ? My girl used to do this frequently. You could try Feliway spray or a plug-in. Perhaps take him to the Vet to ensure it's nothing more sinister.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

It could be one of several things really. Even just a single flea bite can cause a reaction so I wouldn't rule this out completely and maybe treat him again just incase. Other possibilties are an allergy (to either food or something in the environment) or ringworm. 

If things don't improve after you have treated him for fleas I'd take him to the vets so they can take a skin scrape and hopefully give a more definitive diagnosis.


----------



## Anjelica (Jun 9, 2009)

Ear mite! Could well be ear mite. The vet can confirm this and give him something. Ear mite can make 'm scratch till they bleed.... drives 'm quite crazy. There is something on the market against fleas, worms, ticks and ear mite all in one go... so that might be something to get from the vet. There is also some powdery stuff you can spout in their ears. 
Best to get it seen to. As ear mite is transferrable, in other words, contagious. 
Good luck with your pussy cat.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep, I'd agree with ear mites. If you follow where his ear canal should be is that where he's scratching? it's very easily treated.


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

My cat had the same. I took him to the vets and he confirmed that he did not have ear mites, fleas etc... He said it could be down to something he had eaten. This could have been anything as I was giving him medication wrapped up in cheese or ham etc at the time... The vet gave him some wash to clean the scabs and some cream. I invested in a Feliway plug as well. His scabs cleared up after a week and half and he has not scratched his head bad for a couple of months now.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I would get a vet check just to make sure. 
While it probably isn't.... some of the symptoms resemble those of ringworm, a fungal skin problem that is transmissible to humans. Best to go, just to rule that out.


----------



## Shin (Feb 1, 2009)

Ear mites, fleas, allergy of some kind-there are all sorts of things it could be. Bandit, my cat had a severe allergy to fleas and he is a house cat, but he still managed to get them!  it was awful and he scratched himself raw! It took ages for his fur to come back and it had only been a week! We took him to the vets within the week that he had started scratching and he had antibiotics and a couple of injections to reduce the pain and swelling that had occured from him scratching so much.

We use Advocate and that's pretty good and gets rid of a lot of parasites, *before* you try anything though I'd take him to the vets as it could be a number of things wrong and you may aggravate it by treating him with something.

Also, is there any way you could ask the place you got him from whether he had shown this behaviour previously? Also they should have given you a list of the flea treatment and wormer he's been having and the dates that he was given them, that's what they do around here anyway-it could simply be he needs flea'ing again.

Good luck and hope he gets better soon, keep us posted!


----------

